# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  मित्रों आपके लिए Ad Muncher सॉफ्टवेर  विथ Online Ads. Update और भी मुफ्त में ...

## indoree

मित्रों आपके लिए Ad Muncher सॉफ्टवेर  विथ Online Ads. Update और भी मुफ्त में ... काफी लोगो के कहने पर इसे मैंने चेक करके और virus Free बनाया है और इस सॉफ्टवेर की जिसे जरुरत हो वो पी एम् करे क्योकि अगर लींक यहाँ दी तो हमारे प्यारे The Master Ji इसे डिलीट कर देंगे इसलिए ओनली पी एम् ....  *राज इंदोरी* 

नोट : सभी मित्रों को ये कहना चाहूँगा की Ad Muncher Software की अपडेट न ले सिर्फ Advertisment Data Base की ही अपडेट ले. और मैंने जो प्रोग्राम बनाया है उसमे Ad Muncher उपलब्ध है

----------


## Dark Rider

तो सबसे पहले जिसने इसकी नीव रखी , उसे |  पम करो  अभी आजमाते है

----------


## indoree

मित्रों एड मंचर न कोई Registeration न कोई Trial ....

----------


## Dark Rider

इन्तजार में ...........................

----------


## indoree

> तो सबसे पहले जिसने इसकी नीव रखी , उसे |  पम करो  अभी आजमाते है


मित्र थोडा सब्र करो अभी बस उपलोड कर रहा हू और सूत्र को अपडेट तो कर दू ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> इन्तजार में ...........................


पी एम् कर दिया भाई .... और इतना बता दू की इस बार लोकर फाइल जैसा मामला नहीं है कुछ अलग है  

*Ad Muncher Feature* 

Blocks ads in all browsers, including Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera, Google Chrome, Safari, Flock, Netscape, Maxthon and Avant Browser. Kills unwanted popups in all browsers.

Removes advertising in programs like Pando, SopCast, ICQ, Morpheus, Kazaa, PalTalk, iMesh, Bearshare, LimeWire, Yahoo! Music Jukebox, TVAnts and more.

Speeds up page loading and saves bandwidth, thanks to the missing ads and pop up windows.

Works immediately out of the box, thanks to the most extensive ad blocking list available.

Filters quickly and reliably, thanks to twelve years of constant development and feedback from users.

Protects your privacy by blocking common third-party tracking systems.

Blocks rich media advertising like video ads, interstitial ads and floating ads.

Blocks many spyware, adware and dialer installers.

----------


## indoree

मित्रों चित्र २ में जिस तरह से बताया गया है आप इसकी लेटेस्ट प्रोग्राम की अपडेट बंद कर दे और सिर्फ Advertisment Data Base की ही अपडेट ले... और जहा गोल घेरा है वहा से टिक हटा दे ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

टिप्पणी कुछ देर में .|

----------


## The Hacker

बहुत अच्छा है पी एम करेँ।

----------


## indoree

मित्रों चित्र ३ में देखे अभी तक Ad Muncher के डाटा बेस में टोटल 7835 Filter है जिसे मैंने कल अपडेट किया था ....

----------


## indoree

*Step 3 Last* 

अंत में मित्रों अब आपको करना ये है की जो Short Cut हमने डेस्कटॉप पर बनया था उसे हमें Windows Startup में डालना है उस Short Cut को हम Startup में कैसे डाले उसके लिए अपने कंप्यूटर की ALL User प्रोग्राम्स फोल्डर में Startup Folder में उसे कॉपी कर दे  चित्र देखे ...

----------


## indoree

मित्रों अब जब भी हम हमारा कंप्यूटर ऑन करेंगे तो कंप्यूटर तो Current date में स्टार्ट होगा लेकिन सॉफ्टवेर हमेशा पुरानी डेट में ही चलेगा और उसकी सारी फसिलिटी यानि अपडेट भी देगा इस तरह मैंने कई सॉफ्टवेर चलाये है और Ad Muncher भी Windows 7 में चलाया  है और अभी भी चल रहा है अब आप लोग इसे इस्तेमाल करे आपको कोई समस्या नहीं आना चाहिए क्योकि मैंने इसे टेस्ट किया है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और अभी जो चित्र दिए है वो windows XP पर बनाये है Windows 7 में Startup Folder दूसरी जगह मिलेगा ... बस Short cut को कॉपी कर दे और Ad Muncher लेटेस्ट को इस्तेमाल करे ... इति समाप्तम... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

अब मनोज भाई इसे इस तरह से टेस्ट करे और बताये की आपके Windows 7 में चला की नहीं ... 

और मित्रों इस तरह हम बहुत सारे सॉफ्टवेर का इस्तेमाल कर सकते है  [B]राज इंदोरी [/B]

----------


## rb908

> अब मनोज भाई इसे इस तरह से टेस्ट करे और बताये की आपके Windows 7 में चला की नहीं ... 
> 
> और मित्रों इस तरह हम बहुत सारे सॉफ्टवेर का इस्तेमाल कर सकते है  [B]राज इंदोरी [/B]


मेरा तो trail expire हो गया अब बो दोवारा इन्स्टाल नहीं हो रहा है


और quick heal total security मे ये तरीका कैसे लगा न है

----------


## saam

> Windows 7 में Startup Folder दूसरी जगह मिलेगा ... बस Short cut को कॉपी कर दे और Ad Muncher लेटेस्ट को इस्तेमाल करे ... इति समाप्तम... *राज इंदोरी*


*शायद ये जगह....*


*C:\Users\(User-Name)\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*

----------


## indoree

> *शायद ये जगह....*
> 
> 
> *C:\Users\(User-Name)\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*


ये जगह.... Ji ha Mere System me .
D:\Users\RAJ\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Sta  rt Menu\Programs\Startup

*Still working*

----------


## great_brother

> ये जगह.... Ji ha Mere System me .D:\Users\RAJ\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\St  art Menu\Programs\Startup*Still working*


इंदोरी जी उम्दा ट्रिक है , बधाई हो |

----------


## indoree

> मेरा तो trail expire हो गया अब बो दोवारा इन्स्टाल नहीं हो रहा है
> और quick heal total security मे ये तरीका कैसे लगा न है


मित्र अगर आपका ट्रायल expire हो गया है तो आप एक काम करे की आपकी सिस्टम डेट को पीछे कर के इन्स्तेमॉल करे और पूरी तरह से जैसे बताया गया है .. और अगर कोई समस्या आये तो चित्र सहित बताये और साथ ही आपका OS क्या है ये भी बताये .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी उम्दा ट्रिक है , बधाई हो |


मित्र मेरी चीजी जो आपने दी उसके लिए आपको तहे दिल से धन्यवाद...  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## rb908

मैंने date भी पीछे कर दी फिर भी ये आरहा है

----------


## indoree

> मैंने date भी पीछे कर दी फिर भी ये आरहा है


आप इसे IObit Uninstall से अनइंस्टाल करना और Power Full Scan करके जो भी फाइल आये उसे डिलीट कर दो आपका OS क्या है ये बताओ और अभी वापस इंस्टाल मत करना ..

----------


## Rajeev

> आप इसे IObit Uninstall से अनइंस्टाल करना और Power Full Scan करके जो भी फाइल आये उसे डिलीट कर दो आपका OS क्या है ये बताओ और अभी वापस इंस्टाल मत करना ..


इंदोरी जी, इनका ओएस विन्डोज़ 7 है ।

----------


## rb908

> आप इसे IObit Uninstall से अनइंस्टाल करना और Power Full Scan करके जो भी फाइल आये उसे डिलीट कर दो आपका OS क्या है ये बताओ और अभी वापस इंस्टाल मत करना ..


मैंने इसे iobit से unistall किया था और powerful scan भी किया था मैं अपने system का  प्रत्येक softwear इओबीत से ही unistall  करता हु

----------


## indoree

> मैंने date भी पीछे कर दी फिर भी ये आरहा है





> इंदोरी जी, इनका ओएस विन्डोज़ 7 है ।


आप इसे IObit Uninstall से अनइंस्टाल करना और Power Full Scan करके जो भी फाइल आये उसे डिलीट कर दो 
उसके बाद आपके कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर ने दो जगह अपनी फाइल राखी है उसे डिलीट कर ना है 
1. C:\Program Files\Ad Muncher      2 . C:\ProgramData\Ad Muncher( तिन फाइल LIC/CON/REG.DAT DELETE IT)  

और आपके कंप्यूटर में सर्च करके जीतनी भी फाइल ADMUNCHER से रिलेटेड है उसे डिलीट कर दो और उसके बाद आप ये बताओ की अपने क्या क्या डिलीट किया है ... .??

----------


## rb908

> आप इसे IObit Uninstall से अनइंस्टाल करना और Power Full Scan करके जो भी फाइल आये उसे डिलीट कर दो 
> उसके बाद आपके कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर ने दो जगह अपनी फाइल राखी है उसे डिलीट कर ना है 
> 1. C:\Program Files\Ad Muncher      2 . C:\ProgramData\Ad Muncher( तिन फाइल LIC/CON/REG.DAT DELETE IT)  
> 
> और आपके कंप्यूटर में सर्च करके जीतनी भी फाइल ADMUNCHER से रिलेटेड है उसे डिलीट कर दो और उसके बाद आप ये बताओ की अपने क्या क्या डिलीट किया है ... .??


1 the path not found और 2 वाला डिलीट  हो गया 

सर्च करने पर कुछ नहीं मिला शिवाय setup के

----------


## indoree

> 1 the path not found और 2 वाला डिलीट  हो गया 
> 
> सर्च करने पर कुछ नहीं मिला शिवाय setup के


क्या क्या किया है पूरी स्टेप बाय स्टेप बताओ जैस अन इंस्टाल कीस सॉफ्टवेर से किया है अगर IOBIT से नहीं किया है तो फिर से ADMUNCHER इंस्टाल करो और फिर iobit से करो और पूरी स्टेप बताओ... सब डिलीट होगा जब ही कुछ हो सकता है ...

----------


## donsplender

राज भाई एक समस्या आई है - एडमंचर जब तक आन रहता है तब तक वो अपना काम तो बढीया करता है पर जब तक आन कनिडशन में रहता है तब तक सार्इटे धीमी गती से खुलती है या अटक जाती है । एडमंचर से एक्जीट होते ही सब कुछ फटाफट खुलता है । ये चार-पांच दिन से में लगातार चेक कर रहा हुं । मतलब बिल्कुल उल्टा काम हो रहा है ।

----------


## rb908

> क्या क्या किया है पूरी स्टेप बाय स्टेप बताओ जैस अन इंस्टाल कीस सॉफ्टवेर से किया है अगर IOBIT से नहीं किया है तो फिर से ADMUNCHER इंस्टाल करो और फिर iobit से करो और पूरी स्टेप बताओ... सब डिलीट होगा जब ही कुछ हो सकता है ...


मैंने admunchar दोबारा install करके iobit unistaller से unistall करके powerful scan करके सारी registry फ़ाइल डिलीट की उसके बाद c/programfile से admunchar की सारी files डिलीट की फिर c/programdata से admunchar की सारी फिलेस डिलीट कर दी

----------


## indoree

> मैंने admunchar दोबारा install करके iobit unistaller से unistall करके powerful scan करके सारी registry फ़ाइल डिलीट की उसके बाद c/programfile से admunchar की सारी files डिलीट की फिर c/programdata से admunchar की सारी फिलेस डिलीट कर दी


अब कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करके दुबारा से इंस्टाल करना और Ad Muncher को इंस्टाल करने के बाद Time Stopper वाली प्रोसेस से बेक डेट में शोर्ट कट बना के उसे स्टार्टअप में डालने के बाद स्टार्ट करो और चित्र सहित बताओ ...

----------


## indoree

> राज भाई एक समस्या आई है - एडमंचर जब तक आन रहता है तब तक वो अपना काम तो बढीया करता है पर जब तक आन कनिडशन में रहता है तब तक सार्इटे धीमी गती से खुलती है या अटक जाती है । एडमंचर से एक्जीट होते ही सब कुछ फटाफट खुलता है । ये चार-पांच दिन से में लगातार चेक कर रहा हुं । मतलब बिल्कुल उल्टा काम हो रहा है ।


मित्र ये समस्या तो है उसका कारण उसके Filter और Setting है वैसे इसका टेम्परेरी इलाज है जब स्पीड चाहिए तो filter से टिक हटा दो ... वैसे में चेक करके कल बताता हू ..

----------


## great_brother

> राज भाई एक समस्या आई है - एडमंचर जब तक आन रहता है तब तक वो अपना काम तो बढीया करता है पर जब तक आन कनिडशन में रहता है तब तक सार्इटे धीमी गती से खुलती है या अटक जाती है । एडमंचर से एक्जीट होते ही सब कुछ फटाफट खुलता है । ये चार-पांच दिन से में लगातार चेक कर रहा हुं । मतलब बिल्कुल उल्टा काम हो रहा है ।


  हाँ इंदोरी जी ऐसा ही हो रहा है, कुछ करे |

----------


## indoree

> हाँ इंदोरी जी ऐसा ही हो रहा है, कुछ करे |


मित्र इतने सरे filter है चेक कर रहा हू देखते है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## great_brother

> राज भाई एक समस्या आई है - एडमंचर जब तक आन रहता है तब तक वो अपना काम तो बढीया करता है पर जब तक आन कनिडशन में रहता है तब तक सार्इटे धीमी गती से खुलती है या अटक जाती है । एडमंचर से एक्जीट होते ही सब कुछ फटाफट खुलता है । ये चार-पांच दिन से में लगातार चेक कर रहा हुं । मतलब बिल्कुल उल्टा काम हो रहा है ।


 


> हाँ इंदोरी जी ऐसा ही हो रहा है, कुछ करे |


 


> मित्र इतने सरे filter है चेक कर रहा हू देखते है ... *राज इंदोरी*


   इंदोरी जी समस्या का कोई समाधान ज्ञात हुआ हो तो जरुर बताये |

----------


## viswas7

I M FULL SETISFIDE NO MORE PROBLAM CRIEAT ON MY PC THANX

----------


## biji pande

मित्र मुझे भी pm करें

----------


## rb908

मुझे भी पी एम् करें धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

मित्र मुझे भी पी एम् करें धन्यवाद.......

----------


## indoree

> I M FULL SETISFIDE NO MORE PROBLAM CRIEAT ON MY PC THANX


धन्यवाद दोस्त आपका कमेन्ट के लिए 




> मित्र मुझे भी pm करें





> मुझे भी पी एम् करें धन्यवाद





> मित्र मुझे भी पी एम् करें धन्यवाद.......


दोस्त ये सिर्फ विन्दोव्स एक्स पि पर कार्य करेगा : 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qdcf34mxj1...WithRAJADM.rar

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/qdcf34mxj16...AJADM.rar?dl=1

----------


## saam

> धन्यवाद दोस्त आपका कमेन्ट के लिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*विंडो ८ वालो ने क्या गुनाह किया भाई????
*central 141

----------


## Pradeep kushwaha

Mere computer me software sourtcut me ho gya hai

----------

